# Vorort vs. Vorstadt



## Encolpius

Good morning ladies & gentlemen, both words mean suburb, but what is the difference? I think natives prefer Vorort while I'd prefer Vorstadt. Thank you in advance, Encolpius von Prag.


----------



## Kajjo

I have never consciously heard _Vorstadt _and certainly have never used that term. Completely superfluous.

The correct term for suburb is _Vorort_.


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, that was my feeling, too. And what is your personal impression about the word Vorstad? Is it a formal word?


----------



## bearded

Laut Duden bedeutet ''Vorstadt''  allgemein_ Außerhalb des (alten) Stadtkerns gelegener Teil einer Stadt (_Beispiel: Die Pariser Vorstadt_ = la banlieue) _oder auch  _Vorort mit städtischem Charakter._
 Der Begriff wird weder als ungewöhnlich noch als veraltet oder gehoben bezeichnet.


----------



## Demiurg

Für mich gehört die Vorstadt organisatorisch zur Stadt während ein Vorort auch selbständig sein kann.


----------



## Kajjo

Encolpius said:


> And what is your personal impression about the word Vorstad? Is it a formal word?


Formal or bureaucratic. I don't use the word. I googled it and it does not seem to be relevant in everyday speech.

_Er wohnt in einem Vorort von Hannover._

Ich wüsste keinen Kontext, in dem ich Vorstadt verwenden würde. Jetzt googlen alle und finden Definitionen, aber real wird das Wort Vorstadt meines Erachtens nicht im Alltag verwendet.


----------



## Encolpius

I have had the feeling dictionaries categorize it as a standard word. Who knows maybe it is a commoner word in Austria, no?


----------



## Kajjo

Encolpius said:


> Who knows maybe it is a commoner word in Austria, no?


Maybe. But dictionaries lists a lot of bureaucratic or rarely used words, too, without labelling them accordingly.

If you just mean "suburb" (and that is how I understood your title question), then the word "Vorort" fits perfectly. Don't worry too much. 

If you need to find a proper word in the context or professional urban development, architecture or any bureaucratically sophisticated distinction, you might need to look into the proper nomenclature for Germany, Austria or Switzerland.


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, I got it, Kajjo!
[the tricky thing is "Vorstadt" is the only word in Hungarian and Czech, so, you know..]


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> If you just mean "suburb" (and that is how I understood your title question), then the word "Vorort" fits perfectly


No. _Vorort _and _Vorstadt _mean different things as others have explained here. _*Ein* Vorort_ is a concrete place while _*die* Vorstadt_ is a collective designation of all off-centre areas in a city.


----------



## bearded

_J'habite la banlieue (de Paris)_ = ich wohne in der (Pariser) Vorstadt.
Wäre das wirklich so unüblich?

Es gibt sogar einen wohlbekannten alten deutschen Song (''Griechischer Wein''), der so anfängt:
_Es war schon dunkel, als ich durch Vorstadtstraßen heimwärts ging..'

--_ mit berndf gekreuzt_ --_


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> while _*die* Vorstadt_ is a collective designation of all off-centre areas in a city.


Never heard, seems like a very special usage in urban development context to me.


----------



## Alemanita

Nun, es gab die TV-Serie "Vorstadtweiber" aus Österreich. Das hat diesen Begriff in Piefke*-Deutschland vielleicht etwas bekannter gemacht.
Dann gibt es eine Gruppe Menschen, die sich Vorstadtbande HSV nennen. Ich _glaube_, HSV steht für *Hamburger* Sport-Verein ...
Hier zu bewundern: Vorstadtbande

* (ist nur Spaß!)

Ach, fast vergessen: Die Vorstadtkrokodile!!!Vorstadtkrokodile (2009) – Wikipedia


----------



## Frank78

Alemanita said:


> Nun, es gab die TV-Serie "Vorstadtweiber" aus Österreich. Das hat diesen Begriff in Piefke*-Deutschland vielleicht etwas bekannter gemacht.



Also "Vorstadt" als Name von Stadtteilen ist in Deutschland schon recht verbreitet, z.B. in Berlin, Leipzig, Dresden und Halle.

In der täglichen Sprache wird wohl lieber "Stadtrand" als "Vorstadt" gesagt, auch wenn es nicht hundertprozent Deckungsgleich ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Jetzt googlen alle und finden Definitionen, aber real wird das Wort Vorstadt meines Erachtens nicht im Alltag verwendet.


*Hier* eine beträchtliche Menge an Beispielen - aus verlässlichen Quellen - mit "Vorstadt":





ff.



bearded said:


> _J'habite la banlieue (de Paris)_ = ich wohne in der (Pariser) Vorstadt.
> Wäre das wirklich so unüblich?


Absolut nicht unüblich.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> _J'habite la banlieue (de Paris)_ = ich wohne in der (Pariser) Vorstadt.


_Banlieue_ und _Vorstadt_ ist nicht ganz das Gleiche. Vorstadt bezeichnet normalerweise Gebiete, die noch Teil der Stadt sind. _Banlieue_ ist eher _verstädtertes Umland_. Städte wie St Denis, Versailles oder Argenteuil gehören zur _banlieue parisienne _aber das ist nicht mehr _Vorstadt_. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich für Paris den Ausdruck überhaupt verwenden würde. Es gibt kaum Gegenden in Paris die ich als "off centre" bezeichnen würde. Für Neuilly würde ich das vielleicht sagen. Das ist zwar eine eigene Stadt, fühlt sich aber noch wie Paris an.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> _Banlieue_ und _Vorstadt_ ist nicht ganz das Gleiche.


Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass _Faubourg_ der traditionelle französische Begriff für "Vorstadt" sei.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass _Faubourg_ der traditionelle französische Begriff für "Vorstadt" sei.


Ja, spontan würde ich auch faubourg als nächstes Äquivalent bezeichnen. Nur bezeichnet _faubourg_ einen konkreten Stadtteil in der Vorstadt und nicht *die* Vorstadt im Allgemeinen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass _Faubourg_ der traditionelle französische Begriff für "Vorstadt" sei.
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, spontan würde ich auch faubourg als nächstes Äquivalent bezeichnen. Nur bezeichnet _faubourg_ einen konkreten Stadtteil in der Vorstadt und nicht *die* Vorstadt im Allgemeinen.
Click to expand...

Das sehe ich anders. 

Man spricht von  "les faubourgs" im Plural.
Aber diese entsprechen nicht der Definition, die bernf von "Vorstadt" gibt.


berndf said:


> Vorstadt bezeichnet normalerweise Gebiete, die noch Teil der Stadt sind.


Les "faubourgs de Paris" im heutigen Sinne liegen jenseits des _Boulevard périphérique,_ der Ringstraße, die (mit  Ausnahme der zwei großen Parks im Westen und Osten) den Stadtgrenzen von Paris entspricht (s.u.).



> *faubourgs*
> Les faubourgs sont généralement devenus des quartiers péricentraux et sont un espace de transition entre le centre-ville et la banlieue : on considère souvent les faubourgs comme *la première couronne* des périphéries urbaines.*


* Kurz zusammengefasst: Die "faubourgs" - besonders die, die als chic angesehen werden (cf. Neuilly #16) -  grenzen an Paris, danach beginnt die "banlieue". Die ärmeren Vorstädte wie St. Denis ...  (#16) haben nicht das Privileg, als "Faubourgs" angesehen zu werden, die zählen direkt zur _Banlieue_. 🤔




 Paris, Stadtgrenzen



 Paris, Boulevard périphérique

Quelle


----------



## elroy

Encolpius said:


> [the tricky thing is "Vorstadt" is the only word in Hungarian and Czech, so, you know..]


What do you mean by this?  Do you mean that’s what the Hungarian and Czech words for “suburb” literally mean?  Either way, I’m not sure why this would be “tricky.”  I’m sure you’re well aware that languages work differently.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Kajjo said:


> Ich wüsste keinen Kontext, in dem ich Vorstadt verwenden würde.


"Berliner Vorstadt"
"Münchner Vorstadt"
"Freiburger Vorstadt"
und viele viele andere verwenden das. Ich wohne sogar in einem Stadtteil, der "... Vorstadt" heißt 😉.


----------



## Encolpius

elroy said:


> What do you mean by this?  Do you mean that’s what the Hungarian and Czech words for “suburb” literally mean?  Either way, I’m not sure why this would be “tricky.”  I’m sure you’re well aware that languages work differently.


Yes, we use the calque of Vorstadt. Yes, languages work differently, explain that to the brain.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Man spricht von "les faubourgs" im Plural.


Im Plural schon. Das gilt aber für _die Vororte_ im Plural auch. Der Unterschied ist, dass _die Vorstadt_ bereits im Singular ein Abstraktum ist. Im Singular bedeutet _faubourg_, genauso wie _Vorort_, einen konkreten Ort, wie in _Faubourg St. Honoré_ (was heute natürlich mitten im Zentrum liegt, aber ursprünglich ein Vorort war).


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> No. _Vorort _and _Vorstadt _mean different things as others have explained here. _*Ein* Vorort_ is a concrete place while _*die* Vorstadt_ is a collective designation of all off-centre areas in a city.


This may be - but it depends.

Leipziger Vorstadt – Wikipedia


> Die *Leipziger Vorstadt* ist ein Stadtteil von Dresden. Sie zählt zu den Vorstädten Dresdens und erhielt ihre Bezeichnung nach der Stadt Leipzig, in deren Richtung sie der Dresdner Innenstadt vorgelagert ist.



Ein Vorort ist normalerweise kein Stadtteil.

Dresdner Vorstädte – Wikipedia


> Die *Dresdner Vorstädte* bilden einen geschlossenen Ring um die historische Innenstadt Dresdens. In der Stadtentwicklung stellen die Vorstädte die Stadtteile Dresdens dar, die nicht als Dorf oder Stadt eingemeindet wurden, sondern über Wachstum der Stadt selbst entstanden. In den Dresdner Vorstädten leben rund 120.000 Einwohner, rund ein Fünftel der Bevölkerung Dresdens.




Im Laufe der Zeit änderten "Vorstadt" die Bedeutung. Zunächst  waren die Vorstädte außerhalb von Dresden bzw. von den Befestigungsanlagen von Dresden.
Das änderte sich.



Vororte sind heute noch außerhalb von Dresden.
Ein Vorort kann eine Stadt oder ein Dorf sein.
Ob man eingemeindete Vororte noch als Vorort bezeichnet, weiß ich nicht.

Ich habe Dresden als Beispiel genommen, weil ich nicht genau weiß, wie allgemeingültig es ist.

PS: Ich habe lange im Stadtteil "Südvorstadt" gewohnt.


See also Lhost Vocus #21.


----------



## Kajjo

Lhost Vokus said:


> Ich wohne sogar in einem Stadtteil, der "... Vorstadt" heißt


What have proper names to do with regular words?


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> What have proper names to do with regular words?


They may be related by historical development.

Example: Die Südvorstadt ist die südliche Vorstadt von Dresden.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> in _Faubourg St. Honoré _(was heute natürlich mitten im Zentrum liegt, aber *ursprünglich* ein Vorort war).


Ja, im Mittelalter. 



Demiurg said:


> Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass _Faubourg_ der traditionelle französische Begriff für "Vorstadt" sei.


Ich würde eher sagen _der historische (bzw. literarische) französische Begriff für "Vorstadt". _Heutzutage wird "les faubourgs" anstelle von "la banlieue" nur noch selten (und fast immer im Plural) verwendet.



> * faubourg  *
> (ancien français _forsborc, _de _fors, _hors de, et _borc, _bourg, avec l'influence de faux)
> 
> 1. Partie d'une ville située en dehors de l'enceinte.
> 2. Nom conservé par un quartier situé jadis en dehors de l'enceinte de la ville : Le faubourg Saint-Antoine
> 3. Quartier situé à la périphérie d'une ville ; banlieue (surtout pluriel) : On aperçoit les faubourgs de Lyon
> 4. Vieux. Quartier populaire périphérique ; population ouvrière de ce quartier (surtout pluriel).





> *faubourg   *
> 1)_ Histoire_ Partie d'une ville qui déborde son enceinte, ses limites (à un moment de l'histoire). Le faubourg Saint-Antoine (à Paris).
> Quartier populaire périphérique. L'accent des faubourgs (à Paris).


----------

